# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ναυτικά ατυχήματα πλοίων της ποντοπόρου >  Πρόσκρουση σε ύφαλο Grande Europa

## Apostolos

Πηγή ΥΕΝ

Προσέκρουσε σε ύφαλο ανατολικά της Ψυτάλλειας, πρωινές ώρες χθες, ενώ έπλεε στο δίαυλο μεταξύ της Ψυτάλλειας και του προβλήτα φορτοεκφόρτωσης εμπορευματοκιβωτίων Ικονίου «Ελ. Βενιζέλος», το πλοηγούμενο Ro-Ro  πλοίο «GRANDEEUROPA» σημαίας Ιταλίας, με 29 αλλοδαπούς επιβαίνοντες.
Από την πρόσκρουση δεν τραυματίστηκε κανείς, ενώ δημιουργήθηκαν μικρά ρήγματα στην αριστερή πλευρά της γάστρας, με αποτέλεσμα να προκληθεί θαλάσσια ρύπανση ιριδίζουσας μορφής έκτασης περίπου 400m2 , η οποία εγκλωβίστηκε σε φράγμα, που τοποθέτησε ιδιωτική εταιρεία απορρύπανσης.
Από την οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή, που διενεργεί την προανάκριση, συνελήφθη ο Πλοίαρχος και αναζητείται ο πλοηγός ενώ απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του ανωτέρω πλοίου μέχρι την προσκόμιση πιστοποιητικού διατήρησης κλάσης αξιοπλοϊας από τον παρακολουθούντα το πλοίο Νηογνώμονα. 

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...17/1463610.htm

489625.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο παραμένει ακόμα στον Πειραιά! Ο πλοηγός ευρέθει???

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο είναι υπο επισκευή απο την εταιρία Poseidon. Μάλλον του μπαλώνουν την ζημιά!
GRANDE EUROPA UNDER REPAIRS (1).jpg
GRANDE EUROPA UNDER REPAIRS (2).jpg

----------


## MARIOS GREGORIOU

gr.europa any news ?

AKOMA EKEI EINAI ?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> AKOMA EKEI EINAI ?


Αφού σε καλωσορίσω στο φόρουμ (μιας και είναι το πρώτο σου μήνυμα)  :Very Happy: , να σου πω ότι το πλοίο παραμένει στο Κερατσίνι, 
στην ίδια θέση που δείχνουν και οι παραπάνω φώτο του Απόστολου.

----------


## MARIOS GREGORIOU

Ευχαριστω !!!

Καλώς σας βρήκα.
Είμαι απο Κύπρο και εχω πάρε δώσε με ναυτιλιακά και σίγουρα μεγάλη τρέλλα με την θάλασσα.

Και το ωραίο απο ολα είναι οτι περιμένω να μου φέρει το αμαξί μου εδώ στο νήσι το εν λόγο πλοίο,που το πέριμένω εδω και ενα αιώνα.

Μου εχουν πει για το γεγονός και οτι το πλοίο θα αναχωρούσε χτές και δήθεν τώρα εχει απεργία.

Μόνο απο εσας εκέι πέρα θα μάθω τι αλήθεια.

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ. :Very Happy:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τέλος καλό λοιπόν για την ταλαιπωρία που υπέστη το πλοίο, αφού σήμερα απέπλευσε από το Κερατσίνι, και αυτή την στιγμή το AIS το δίνει να βρίσκεται ανοιχτά της Μήλου.

Πιο κάτω μία φώτο του πλοίου σημερινή, λίγο πριν τον απόπλου του.

GRANDE EUROPA.jpg

----------

